# Petersburg School loop today!



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

The wifey and I drove out to the Dalles today to ride a 27.5 mile loop leaving the Petersburg School. It was our first time out there. We had a great time. The temps were in the 50s and somewhat overcast, but the riding was great!

We saw lots of deer, ground squirrels, turkeys, etc. 

The few motorists we encountered were very friendly and most waved and smiled as they drove by. It was pretty weird and unexpected.

Tried taking some cell phone shots but most were pretty boring despite the beautiful green hilly countryside.

We've decided to make it a point to do at least a once-a-month ride out there. It's worth the drive from Portland.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

It's pretty out there, for sure.

PS, what's that weird flat-sided bit on top of your head tube that attaches to your handlebars?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

bismo37 said:


> The wifey and I drove out to the Dalles today to ride a 27.5 mile loop leaving the Petersburg School. It was our first time out there. We had a great time. The temps were in the 50s and somewhat overcast, but the riding was great!
> 
> We saw lots of deer, ground squirrels, turkeys, etc.
> 
> ...


Please...remember that the locals use these roads too. Just because you may not encounter many vehicles on those roads, when some wheat rancher or farmer comes up behind you, please....single-up and let them go right by. Especially when they are in a big truck. 

These are my local roads..been riding out there a few times a week for ~10yrs and I know most of the residents. They've begun to mention to me how rude and selfish some cyclists are being...riding 2 and 3 abreast and refusing to move aside, making rude gestures, etc etc. I see it myself as this area has been 'discovered'...I even had a guy recently...he was riding with his wife or GF, the opposite direction from me...He pulled crossways across the road and blocked me to a stop....then he demanded "Where's Kelly Cut-off?" without a hello, excuse me, or anything.... Pissed me off. Nary a thank you either..he just got back on and rode away..

We do have great countryside and it is a nice place to ride, but leave the City Attitude at home, please....or soon you'll have the Wheat farmers yelling at us all and flipping us off just like where you came from..


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Please...remember that the locals use these roads too. Just because you may not encounter many vehicles on those roads, when some wheat rancher or farmer comes up behind you, please....single-up and let them go right by.
> 
> We do have great countryside and it is a nice place to ride, but leave the City Attitude at home, please....or soon you'll have the Wheat farmers yelling at us all and flipping us off just like where you came from..


 Sorry, Original Poster...

I'm not suggesting you, specifically, are doing this type of Rude Riding.

It has, however, been noticed, often enough for negative comment by the locals. The cycle traffic on those roads has really picked up. I would only see another cyclist maybe once per week..usually someone I know..on rides up till last year. Now I often see a few at least every time I ride there.

My Farmer/ Rancher friends have asked me..."Please ask your cycling friends to ride close to the shoulders, so we can get to town, etc" These are small roads...single lane really. If there are two (or more) riders side by side...a vehicle can't usually pass safely...so give way, peeps. Finish your important conversation at the coffee shop, post ride, or double back up after the rancher gets past and carry on with your story....."Share the Road" works both ways..

And, give em a wave, maybe, not a dirty look for 'interrupting you'...

Note: Later on in the season, when the Wheat Harvest is in full swing....These folks' whole yearly income depends on them getting their crop off the hills and in to the mill as quickly as possible, when the harvest begins. They are working against the clock and possible weather... They'll have a combine working the fields and a few grain trucks running full loads to the Grain Elevators in The Dalles, then racing back to the combine for another load..These loaded trucks are very difficult to accelerate or slow down...If we cyclists delay them, it costs the farmer...Two or three trucks less, per day, because of lycra-clad socializing?...Not gonna make us cyclists any friends out there..During the harvest, they work from 3:30am to 10:30pm, till all the grain is safely in..They tend to get a little stressed. Rain can ruin them during this period..


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Wow. Okay. The motorists were very friendly. Can't vouch for the cyclists out there though.

No prob... I was really surprised at how 80% of the drivers waved and smiled as they drove past. We reciprocated. It was quite nice.

It was just the two of us and we don't generally make a point of blocking cars. We're pretty mellow riders. We even pulled off the road to make room for a huge semi tractor slowly making it's way up Emerson Loop. I figured as slow as he was inching upwards, he'd need plenty of room in case a car came shooting down the hill.

Oh, and it wasn't me that stopped you for directions.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Argentius said:


> PS, what's that weird flat-sided bit on top of your head tube that attaches to your handlebars?


Do you mean the bottom lip of the stem clamp? It does look a bit funky now that I look at it. It's an oddly angled shot making the stem look short and stout. 

Or... you just poking fun at the sight of an old quill stem? Dern, kids these day... Back when I was a kid, we rode our bikes uphill in 3 feet of snow without stems and handlebars, steering with a pair of vice-grips on the steerer tubes. We were lucky to have two wheels on the bike, goshdernit!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

bismo37 said:


> Wow. Okay. The motorists were very friendly. Can't vouch for the cyclists out there though.
> 
> Oh, and it wasn't me that stopped you for directions.



Right, That fellow was all 'spiffed-out' with Assos clothes, the latest Campy and some fancy bike....but he was still lost...

The guy (jerk?) who cut me off and demanded I tell him.......he was probably shocked....shocked, to find out there is no cell phone reception in some parts of our world, so his I-pod couldn't tell him where to go. Wassup with not knowing, ahead of time, where you want to go? Of course, since there aren't any 'wrong' roads on that loop...he wasn't really in need of directions anyhow. You just go and if you hit gravel, you turn around and go back to the only other intersection...might do an extra 5 or 6 miles..

I was 'downtown' in the PDX area yesterday in my vehicle and I saw what cyclist have to put up with there...I think I can see how the East slope riding might be like 'discovering Mecca' to someone who rides amongst all that traffic, over the train tracks, through the broken glass and dirty road shoulders.

Still, it's worthwhile to be considerate to the few motorists you may encounter on rural roads.. 'Militant' bike riders don't do any of us any favors...and it only takes a second or two for a smile and a wave at someone in a car, a quick 'wave-by' when you have someone following waiting for a clear sight line to pass you...They (the drivers) really appreciate that..

and BTW...I was nice to this kinda sour guy who blocked me to a stop....But as I continued on afterwards...it kinda got me...

There are hundreds of fine loops from Stevenson > east. It is usually much drier, too. Enjoy.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Nine cars parked by that little white school house at 2pm today. I guess it must be the "in place" to ride all of a sudden. I saw 11 cyclists in 41 miles of riding today on those roads. a few cars, too.


----------



## RydeBig (Sep 6, 2011)

Agreed that the Petersburg school loop is pretty nice. I prefer to ride it from Hood River or Mosier to make for more of a ride.<O</O
But understand that folks having to drive from long distances are limited by time.<O></O>
<O></O>
After 2 years of riding here, I've not seen the instances of bad cyclists behavior. I'm sure it exists, just that I've not seen it. & hopefully will not.<O></O>
<O></O>
After 25 years of riding in the Puget Sound area, this area is truly cycling heaven. Vehicles & cyclists have been extremely well behaved.
Except for that guy with the Great Pyrenees enroute to 7 mile crest, but thats for another post.
<O></O>
As far as knowing where you going when ya leave the house, well, that’s just not me. I like exploring & am ok with dead ends & have discovered some neat routes that I did not know about.<O></O>
<O></O>
On the E. side of 7 mile rd back to The Dalles if you go right instead of left you will get a great little route & come back in the middle of town.<O></O>
<O></O>
Take care, stay safe, & <O></O>
Keep the Rubber Side Down & the Sunnier Side UP!<O></O>


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

[]On the E. side of 7 mile rd back to The Dalles if you go right instead of left you will get a great little route & come back in the middle of town.

The Cherry Heights loop. Very nice. The Great Pyrenees on the chain by the 7-mile climb....he is famous, though recently I have not seen him....He may have gotten too old, finally.

Perhaps the self-important cyclists, those who were needlessy blocking traffic on the P-burg School loop, took up another sport this season...there didn't seem to be the friction with the wheat growers and fruit orchardists so much this summer. Or maybe they read this thread or were clued-in by some more responsible cyclists.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

The last time we rode by the Great Pyrenees' place a few weeks ago, the roadway had been freshly graveled and oiled. Made for an interesting sprint around the bend. The big guy ran out to greet us.

I'm more worried by the little dog (Min Pinscher?) that's always tied up near the roadside yet still lunges with all his might as we sneak past. I worry one day he'll be loose and end up in my wheel.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Gnarly 928: When would you say the main harvest season is, if one were wishing to avoid it? I do a lot of solo riding and I'm always looking for quiet spots with nice drivers. :thumbsup: However, I can certainly understand the position of locals where their formerly 'secret' loop has been discovered by a larger group of folks that risk ruining the enjoyment of it.


----------

